# My new man cave :D



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Ok so since making the man 'corner':
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=241279
I've acquired alot more detailing gear so I decided I wanted an upgrade so I could organize my stuff a bit better. So since swapping the babies room for our room, we now had the storage cupboard, which was empty and looked like the ideal thing and plus it has a small heater lamp which is ideal to stop stuff from getting cold  so here's the cupboard before starting:
















It's not massive but as I said I live in a flat with no garage. It's enough room for a small desk build, shelves and some storage compartments etc. I had some left over shelves and a small sheet of MDF for the shelves etc:









And I've also got all the appropriate fixing, tools etc from my carpentry. I'll keep you all updated :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thats going to look good Jake, will preserve your items during the cold spell, and will look class once its all finished and lined up.

That will be your special Aladdin's cave :thumb:


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> Thats going to look good Jake, will preserve your items during the cold spell, and will look class once its all finished and lined up.
> 
> That will be your special Aladdin's cave :thumb:


Just waiting on some brackets then I'm all set :thumb: Should look a bit more organized


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

If the megaphone so you can get a word in against the wife??? 

Fish


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Fish said:


> If the megaphone so you can get a word in against the wife???
> 
> Fish


:lol: no it was from last years new years eve, it's very loud and has a police siren. Great for scaring boy racers:driver:


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Excellent i need one of these, where did you get it from


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I thought the tanoy thingy was to make sure you get a brew while your doing your car mate, I could do with one of them just for that then there is no excuse for her


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

dubber said:


> Excellent i need one of these, where did you get it from


I think my mate got it at a car boot:devil:


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Shinyvec said:


> I thought the tanoy thingy was to make sure you get a brew while your doing your car mate, I could do with one of them just for that then there is no excuse for her


:lol: that's what it's going to be used for from now on! :speechles "EXCUUUUUUUUSE ME!! IT'S FREEZING OUT HERE, STRONG TEA, 2 SUGARS AND A DIGESTIVE.......PRONTO! CAPICHE??"


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

JakeWhite said:


> :lol: that's what it's going to be used for from now on! :speechles "EXCUUUUUUUUSE ME!! IT'S FREEZING OUT HERE, STRONG TEA, 2 SUGARS AND A DIGESTIVE.......PRONTO! CAPICHE??"


Cool :lol:


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

also "WAKEY WAKEY IT'S CHRISSSSSSSSTTTMAAAAAAAAAASSS!!!!"


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Jake,

Looking forward to seeing the end result and seeing all those products lined up mate!

Glad you've got the priorities right with that space!

I just wish the weather would improve, my koi pond filters are all sorted, just need some dry weather! Didn't do the cars last weekend, I cannot go two weekends without doing them!

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Bit of an update today  
So after getting some block connectors, angle brackets blah blah blah I started work on the man cave, after a few hours of drilling, sawing (and swearing! :lol I came up with this:








Decided just to a couple small shelves for the min to see how it all fit in.

My waxes/pastes:

















Autobrite gear, although I think I'll need a few more shelves when my bulk order comes :doublesho :









Some autoglym, DoDo, Diamonbrite and the angelwax tester I was sent to review :thumb:









And my Meguiars (so far):









Ironically, all my bulk and 'bargain bucket' products are top shelf along with my MF's and applicators :lol:









And finally my buckets and brushes etc on the floor:









Next is to put one of those plastic shelf units on the bottom left, put some bottle holder clips on the right hand panel, put my notice board somewhere and a few other bits  it's no grand design but at least things are a bit more organised and I've got some more room


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

That reminds me, does anyone know where to get those metal bottle clips? Valeters normally have them in their vans to clip the bottle necks into


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

google terry clips


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

I like that you've added a little heater in there to keep things nice and warm. 

Fish


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

andy monty said:


> google terry clips


Cheers bud! Just ordered some


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Fish said:


> I like that you've added a little heater in there to keep things nice and warm.
> 
> Fish


I know it was ideal as it was already there


----------



## thunderpantz (Dec 6, 2011)

Looks good Jakey


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

Well done that man, good use of space.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Looking good Jake all nice neat and tidy but your Wax Paste area is about to be put under severe stress as the Megs Wax's your having off me are massive compared to what you have.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Jake nice space all heated as well , the clips you are looking for you get black plastic coated ones on flebay Plastic coated Clip company they are great get a pack with selection of all sizes


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Shinyvec said:


> Looking good Jake all nice neat and tidy but your Wax Paste area is about to be put under severe stress as the Megs Wax's your having off me are massive compared to what you have.


Can't wait mate! should be here tomorrow with any luck. They should bulk up my wax collection a bit  also I think I need more room for the truck of AB that will be here next week :thumb: sorry that I wasn't there to share the 'Autobrite feeling' earlier, I was very busy:wall:


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Derekh929 said:


> Jake nice space all heated as well , the clips you are looking for you get black plastic coated ones on flebay Plastic coated Clip company they are great get a pack with selection of all sizes


Cheers buddy just ordered an assorted pack


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Small update, I received the waxes from Andy (shinyvec) today, Meguiars 16 paste + 26 paste:








My first impression was :doublesho they're MASSIVE! just look at the size of them!:
















Huge!

Also, after some recommendations from andy monty & Derekh929, I picked up some tool clips from flebay:









I got 1 assorted pack and 1 25mm pack both for under £8 delivered  the plastic coated ones especially, seem good quality and sturdy :thumb: next bid update will be after xmas  Merry Crimbo guys, have a good'un!


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

The Megs wax dwarfs the Dodo Panel pots big time, and I bet your wax shelf looks full now. I quite fancy some of them tool clips Jake, I think they will be very handy in my Man Cavern lol. I am actually looking forward to Newyear so I can sort my garage out and get it the way I want it and it will envolve painting walls, ceiling and the floor so its going to be a big job


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Shinyvec said:


> The Megs wax dwarfs the Dodo Panel pots big time, and I bet your wax shelf looks full now. I quite fancy some of them tool clips Jake, I think they will be very handy in my Man Cavern lol. I am actually looking forward to Newyear so I can sort my garage out and get it the way I want it and it will envolve painting walls, ceiling and the floor so its going to be a big job


I'm still amazed at how big they are!! Well if you want any clips to try, I'll send you some as a (albeit small) thankyou if you want? 
Also I'd be more than happy to help you if I'm up your way


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks for the offer Jake but you keep them for yourself mate as you are going to need them, I can guarantee that :lol:


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Shinyvec said:


> Thanks for the offer Jake but you keep them for yourself mate as you are going to need them, I can guarantee that :lol:


It's alright matey, I've got around 50-65. I'll send a few to you after xmas :thumb:


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks them matey :thumb:


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

I've been ding another sort out what with the new additions from xmas! So I added a dedicated wax shelf lol put a light in, tried out the new clips and did some re-arranging and decided to hang my buckets on the back of the door now to leave the area underneath free:
























New clips in action 








Dodo,megs and AG:








Diamonbrite/randoms and apps:








Autobrite :argie:








And my wax shelf:









slowly getting there! I'm thinking along the lines of the chinese-expand upwards and make use of the backs of doors and use the walls!


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Now that is a rapidly growing collection and I knew that you would have to change your wax shelf with 2 big additions you recently got :lol:.
I got a door shelf system from Lakeland and it either fits over the top of the door or can be screwed to the door or both for extra strength. Its made of stainless steel and is based on racks but has loads of space and very handy. I have mine in our Under stair food cupboard to hold rice, pasta etc. I will get the link so you can see it.
Cracking collection Jake and soon to grow that bit more I think :thumb:


----------



## Markyt001 (Mar 23, 2007)

Zymol Titanium...yummy


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Here is the link Jake but they have changed a little bit since I got ours
http://www.lakeland.co.uk/23098/4-Tier-Over-Door-Storage-Rack


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Shinyvec said:


> Here is the link Jake but they have changed a little bit since I got ours
> http://www.lakeland.co.uk/23098/4-Tier-Over-Door-Storage-Rack


Looks good Andy, I think I'll be needing one very soon so thanks for the link :thumb: and yes, the shelf was put up due to 2 new very large additions to my wax collection :thumb:


----------



## ben-150 (Nov 7, 2010)

Good Idea and nice Stuff:thumb:


----------

